# comment faire une fenêtre qui ne bouge pas pendant l'exposé ?



## blackDahu (8 Octobre 2004)

bonjour a tous

je fais actuellement une application cocoa/applescript avec Xcode qui affiche des informations sur le bureau jusque-là aucun problème mais quand j'utilise "show desktop" de l'Exposé (F11 par def.) ma fenêtre vas sur le bord avec toutes les autres fenêtres.

auriez-vous une solution pour que ma fenêtre ne bouge pas pendant l'exposé ?

exemple d'une application avec une fenêtre qui ne bouge pas :  Stattoo 
merci d'avance, j'attend vos réponses avec impatience   

Robin G.


----------



## mpergand (8 Octobre 2004)

Empêcher une fenêtre d'être "Exposée


----------



## blackDahu (8 Octobre 2004)

je n'arrie pas a le fair
pourriez vous metre un lien vers un exemple d'application svp

c'quoi "kCGDesktopWindowLevel=0x80000015"?

c'est quoi qui fai que ça ne réagit plus à exposé ?


----------



## mpergand (9 Octobre 2004)

> NSWindowLevel enums:
> NSNormalWindowLevel - The default level for  objects.
> NSFloatingWindowLevel - Useful for floating palettes.
> NSSubmenuWindowLevel - Reserved for submenus. Synonymous with NSTornOffMenuWindowLevel, which is preferred.
> ...



Mais je ne sais pas si c'est faisable en AppleScript


----------

